# Any experiences on reliability with the Glock 30 + mags ?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm hours away from posssibly purchasing a Glock 17 or 19 .
Any thoughts on the gen 5 ?
Thank you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had a couple of the factory 33rd mags
They work.

Get the Gen5 as long as it's the newest Rev. Without the cutout at the bottom of the front strap.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I've had a couple of the factory 33rd mags
> They work.
> 
> Get the Gen5 as long as it's the newest Rev. Without the cutout at the bottom of the front strap.
> ...


Thank you, my only other Glock is a gen 3 27 ,,it has a cutout on the backstrap.

They're asking 699$ for the 19 gen five. Do I wait, or do I buy ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> Thank you, my only other Glock is a gen 3 27 ,,it has a cutout on the backstrap.
> 
> They're asking 699$ for the 19 gen five. Do I wait, or do I buy ?


I'd wait, but things could get worse pending on election results but I'm not paying $700 for a 19.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am of the opinion that when something I need is available now but may not be tomorrow the price is not a high priority. Buds' has that same gun for $639 but you do have to pay your FFL to land it and do the background crap.
I would buy it.
I have a pair of 33 round Glock mags, they work great, but they are expensive to feed.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got a Glock 19 and two G34s in the last 2 months. I am very impressed with the Gen 5 models. I haven't really cared for Glocks much before then, despite owning more than a handful over 25+ years.

I like the 17 round factory mags the best, and I have gotten the parts to do the +2 factory extensions on a couple of those mags. I plan to get a couple more of those soon too.

But, I have never been that interested in those 30+ round mags, personally... Beretta sells them, and Walther has sold them in the past as well. To me, that's just too long for a handgun (I can dig it on a carbine, however). So, the 19 round mags (with the extension) are the biggest ones that interest me.

Glock factory mags are probably the best mags in the world. My very first handgun I ever bought was a Glock. I will say that I've never had issues with a Glock mag. Springs always work (can't say that about many other brands) and have never needed replacement. And, even dropping them on concrete while shooting competition has never broken one for me.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Magpul makes a 21 and 27 rd. magazine as another option. I have both one stays in my truck as a spare mag. I have never had issue with them but it's something I haven't used a whole lot. I would say if you want the gun get it. I don't believe prices will go down for quite some time. I saw a 50rd. box of 9mm 124 gr federal hollow point bullets on a store shelf priced $50.99. That's insane $1 a pop for 9mm. I will never buy anything at that store ever again. I have the G17 and G19 if I had to pick one over the other I would go with the G19 because I shoot it better and it is a good carry size.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I am the opposite. I always shoot a bigger gun better because of the sight radius.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It is something I have thought about quite a bit. The G19 and G17 are very similar. I think the G19 just fits my hand better. My G17 has many more rounds through it it's been beat pretty good still a great gun but without doubt I shoot the G19 better. I may someday upgrade the barrel in my G17 see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the feel of the G19 better in the hand. But, I shoot the 17 and 34 better. But, it's always a trade off - small gun for carry, larger gun for easier shooting on the range


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

For me the only difference is where the hump on the back of the grip lines up in my hand. The G19 seems to hit just the spot for me. I shoot my G34 just as well but I attribute that to a lighter trigger and a red dot. I have to admit I do not shoot hand guns near as much as I use to it is evident when I go to the range. Two guns I have always shot very well is my G19 and G21 one is by my bed the other is on me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have switched to Glock as my carry gun. But, my M9A3 is still my night stand gun. I like having that heavier 1st shot if I am half asleep and something happens.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great info , very helpful


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I've had a couple of the factory 33rd mags
> They work.
> 
> Get the Gen5 as long as it's the newest Rev. Without the cutout at the bottom of the front strap.
> ...


I finally understood what you meant about the revised edition with the cutout. 
Thank you
Walked out with the 17 today, feels great.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

New piece, 639$
I was gonna buy a drum magazine, staying with the stick mags, easier to hold a few long sticks in the pocket vs the bulky drum mag.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got both stick and drum. I don't know why as I've never used them? Just because I guess? They're certainly no good for concealed carry that's for sure. The drums each hold 50 rounds of 40 and 9mm respectively and the stick 30 rounds of .45ACP. I bought the stick magazine as an assembled unit but you can buy the conversion kit alone. Which adds 17 rounds to a standard Glock 21 thirteen round magazine. They also make a 26 round straight magazine that has no extension for the G30.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I've got both stick and drum. I don't know why as I've never used them? Just because I guess? They're certainly no good for concealed carry that's for sure. The drums each hold 50 rounds of 40 and 9mm respectively and the stick 30 rounds of .45ACP. I bought the stick magazine as an assembled unit but you can buy the conversion kit alone. Which adds 17 rounds to a standard Glock 21 thirteen round magazine. They also make a 26 round straight magazine that has no extension for the G30.
> 
> View attachment 19136
> View attachment 19137
> View attachment 19138


How is the reliability with the drums ?
Des, are those Glock built drums, thanks pal


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Has the reliability with the drums ?
> Des, are those Glock built drums, thanks pal


As I mentioned I never used them or the stick magazine for that matter. No, the drum magazines are made by KCI in South Korea, imported by SGM Tactical. They appear to be solid and very well made.

I've had them for awhile and I think that they're getting hard to find especially the 40? I don't even remember where I got them from as I've ordered magazines and parts from God only knows how many different vendors.

I just did a quick search on the internet and https://gunmagwarehouse.com/kci-glock-9mm-50-round-drum-magazine.html has them in stock


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> As I mentioned I never used them or the stick magazine for that matter. No, the drum magazines are made by KCI in South Korea, imported by SGM Tactical. They appear to be solid and very well made.
> 
> I've had them for awhile and I think that they're getting hard to find especially the 40? I don't even remember where I got them from as I've ordered magazines and parts from God only knows how many different vendors.
> 
> I just did a quick search on the internet and https://gunmagwarehouse.com/kci-glock-9mm-50-round-drum-magazine.html has them in stock


They had glock made drums 60$
My wallet was getting thin ,lol. 
Everything is at a premium price. 
Had to settle for hardball ammo for now. 
Defense rounds are very expensive


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> They had glock made drums 60$
> My wallet was getting thin ,lol.
> Everything is at a premium price.
> Had to settle for hardball ammo for now.
> Defense rounds are very expensive


I wasn't aware that Glock made their own drum magazines? I don't remember what I paid for mine.

I haven't seen any price gouging in my area as of yet even though they are running out of inventory of both ammo and guns. However some of the stores will only sell ammo to those who are buying a gun. They're doing this to avoid hoarders especially people from out of town that they'll never see again. But they will sell to their regular customers in limited quantities if they have it available.

My friend who manages one of the stores told me that he's had many first time buyers. He wants to be able to have enough ammo available for those first time buyers who request it. His reasoning: What good is a gun if you don't have ammo for it? I tend to agree with and can't blame him.

Unfortunately for us fire restrictions are in affect. Unless we go to an indoor or designated range we can't go out into the middle of nowhere to shoot as I am accustomed to. However a lot of people do not want to see their ammo supplies dwindle down until things get back to normal.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I wasn't aware that Glock made their own drum magazines? I don't remember what I paid for mine.
> 
> I haven't seen any price gouging in my area as of yet even though they are running out of inventory of both ammo and guns. However some of the stores will only sell ammo to those who are buying a gun. They're doing this to avoid hoarders especially people from out of town that they'll never see again. But they will sell to their regular customers in limited quantities if they have it available.
> 
> ...


I never laid eyes on the 50 round drum, I specifically asked if it was a glock made original drum. 
But I don't think after looking online they do


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I never laid eyes on the 50 round drum, I specifically asked if it was a glock made original drum.
> *But I don't think after looking online they do*


They might have at one time, I really don't know? I never looked into it. If I remember correctly I'm pretty sure I saw mine at my local gun store and bought them on the spot. Another impulse buy without doing any research.

But when it comes to buying guns I only buy one's from manufacturers that have had a proven track record and avoid one's that don't like the plague or should I say covid? At one time I swore I'd never buy a Glock or any polymer framed gun for that matter. The idea of a plastic gun was abhorrent to me. Now I've got God only knows how many of them of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> They might have at one time, I really don't know? I never looked into it. If I remember correctly I'm pretty sure I saw mine at my local gun store and bought them on the spot. Another impulse buy without doing any research.
> 
> But when it comes to buying guns I only buy one's from manufacturers that have had a proven track record and avoid one's that don't like the plague or should I say covid? At one time I swore I'd never buy a Glock or any polymer framed gun for that matter. The idea of a plastic gun was abhorrent to me. Now I've got God only knows how many of them of all shapes and sizes.


Haha, I thought the same thing, received my handgun CCW in 1981, , glocks were hitting the display cases soon after. I didn't even bother to look at them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Haha, I thought the same thing, received my handgun CCW in 1981, , glocks were hitting the display cases soon after. I didn't even bother to look at them.


Yeah I thought that those are the ugliest f'n guns that one could ever imagine. Now I love 'em. They do grow on you. One thing about them though is that they look like they do mean business and were designed for one thing and one thing only. They're guns that say: "Get outta' my way"


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought my first G17 in '83 and I was hooked. I shot cucumbers consistently off a rest at 100 yards. I have owned one or two at a time ever since.
I might be considered a fan of Glock pistols.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I bought my first G17 in '83 and I was hooked. I shot cucumbers consistently off a rest at 100 yards. I have owned one or two at a time ever since.
> I might be considered a fan of Glock pistols.
> 
> GW


WOW, 83, good early pick, choice. 
I didn't trust the Glock until they developed a proven track record of durability and reliability.
I always judged ( couldn't help it ) a guns beauty in it's reliability.

I was a golfing fanatic, played in a bunch of HANDICAPPED tournaments.
Myrtle beach, Las Vegas, NYS.
I was playing on a very beautiful golf course in Las Vegas, I DIDNT HAVE MY GAME TOGETHER THAT DAY !!
It was bad. Lol and I wasn't happy, keeping it bottled up to show good sportsmanship.
My riding partner verbally expressed how beautiful the scenery and golf course was. Lol
I responded back. Being my golf game that day was unreliable, I wasn't playing well. My response was "EVERYTHING LOOKS UGLY"
A little long winded here, lol sorry.

My point is, the beauty of a firearm depends on its reliability in my experiences.

Oh BTW the defensive rounds were priced at 49$ , couldn't do it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!

I haven't been interested in those giant mags, myself. The normal 17 rounds with a +2 is good enough for me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats on the new gun!
> 
> I haven't been interested in those giant mags, myself. The normal 17 rounds with a +2 is good enough for me.


I keep one in each car. 

Other then function testing I leave them alone.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats on the new gun!
> 
> I haven't been interested in those giant mags, myself. The normal 17 rounds with a +2 is good enough for me.


Thank you,
The only thing that would discourage me from the long mags is reliability.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I keep one in each car.
> 
> Other then function testing I leave them alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good spot (auto), a just in case situation 
In a driving situation you especially don't want to be changing out mags. 
Keeping your eyes on the road plus eyes on the situation at hand, the last thing you may want , is to be changing out mags.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats on the new gun!
> 
> *I haven't been interested in those giant mags, myself.* The normal 17 rounds with a +2 is good enough for me.


I hear ya!

They're not very practical, but then again I've bought some guns that are not very practical either. Except for maybe the NAA Guardian? Seriously though, what the hell am I ever gonna' do with these? They're really nothing more than a novelty. As useless as they are I have no intention of getting rid of them or regret buying them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> WOW, 83, good early pick, choice.
> I didn't trust the Glock until they developed a proven track record of durability and reliability.
> *I always judged ( couldn't help it ) a guns beauty in it's reliability.*
> 
> ...


Oh, I like the looks of all of my guns, now even the Glocks. But if it came down to a beauty contest between them all I'd have to pick these. They've got all the right curves.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I bought my first G17 in '83 and I was hooked. I shot cucumbers consistently off a rest at 100 yards. I have owned one or two at a time ever since.
> I might be considered a fan of Glock pistols.
> 
> GW


I bought my first, I'm guessing maybe 10 years ago? It's a Gen 3 G30. Now I've got six, seven if you count the Shadow Systems MR 918 which is based on the Glock design.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

These girls are dressed up for a party.
GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> These girls are dressed up for a party.
> GW


I lit these two up last weekend with some crap aluminum cased ammo. They have been packed full for a month and a half.
The Glocks, mags, and ammo all worked perfectly and now that they have been refilled they will be safely stored where they can be accessed in case of extreme boredom or purchase of a 9mm carbine!

GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

My carry gun is a G23.4. Stock as a door knob with factory magazines. I'm not much for these made in Vulnavia super magazines for my handguns. In the end it may be a matter of survival. No thanks to the aftermarket stuff.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mowgli Terry said:


> My carry gun is a G23.4. Stock as a door knob with factory magazines. I'm not much for these made in Vulnavia super magazines for my handguns. In the end it may be a matter of survival. No thanks to the aftermarket stuff.


They offered an extended MAG for my new g17.
The Glock made extended mag was twice the price. 
I paid the the higher amount for the EXTENDED factory GLOCK mag.

I wasn't a Glock fan for many years. 
They've earned whatever respect I obtained from their products, inch by inch. 
IMO they make one of the best, if not the best magazines around


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> My carry gun is a G23.4. Stock as a door knob with factory magazines. I'm not much for these made in Vulnavia super magazines for my handguns. In the end it may be a matter of survival. No thanks to the aftermarket stuff.


Those are Glock factory 33 round magazines. I use factory magazines except for Magpul AR mags. My Ruger AR556 came from the factory with Magpul mags so I hope that they meet your high standards.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Those are Glock factory 33 round magazines. I use factory magazines except for Magpul AR mags. My Ruger AR556 came from the factory with Magpul mags so I hope that they meet your high standards.
> 
> GW


How has that ruger Ar been treating you. When I think of Ruger, I think of rugged tank like, well built. 
I ended up grabbing a gen 5 (17)
But the wife still wants an AR. 
HOW IS THAT RUGER?

Happy New Year, 
Hope that knee is feeling better


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> How has that Ruger Ar been treating you. When I think of Ruger, I think of rugged tank like, well built.
> I ended up grabbing a gen 5 (17)
> But the wife still wants an AR.
> HOW IS THAT RUGER?
> ...


The knee is rehabbing quite well thank you!
The AR556 is the best deal I have had on a firearm in decades. I found it at Buds' for $449 shipped and spent $25 to land it at my favorite FFL.
It has been an awesome shooter right out of the box. With range grade FMJ ammo it shot 1 MOA with BUIS.
It now sports a 4x14 Vortex optic and would be a good candidate for prairie dogs out to a couple hundred yards. I am shopping this weekend for a Vortex red dot.
The Ruger has a 1 in 8 twist barrel that is good for heavy as well as light projectiles. I have yet to find ammo that it does not shoot well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> The knee is rehabbing quite well thank you!
> The AR556 is the best deal I have had on a firearm in decades. I found it at Buds' for $449 shipped and spent $25 to land it at my favorite FFL.
> It has been an awesome shooter right out of the box. With range grade FMJ ammo it shot 1 MOA with BUIS.
> It now sports a 4x14 Vortex optic and would be a good candidate for prairie dogs out to a couple hundred yards. I am shopping this weekend for a Vortex red dot.
> The Ruger has a 1 in 8 twist barrel that is good for heavy as well as light projectiles. I have yet to find ammo that it does not shoot well.


Thank you, looks very nice


----------

